# Router problems



## englishmuffin (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a linksys WRT 610n and because of the layout of my appartement and where things are placed my 5ghz wireless signal is weak in the livingroom for my xbox 360. I also have a D Link DIR 628 wireless router. Is there any way i can use my D Link router to boose the signal strength of my 5 ghz network. How do I connect the two together but keep my linksys router as the host for my internet.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

one way is to run a cable between the two routers lan ports and use the dlink as a wireless switch [you assign it a ip and turn off its dhcp server]

otherwise look at the documention for both and see if either supports wireless repeating.


----------



## englishmuffin (Jul 7, 2011)

Would i assign it a different ip or the same as my host router


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You would assign a ip in the same subnet you are using.
for example if your router is at 192.168.1.1 I would suggest assigning 192.168.1.2
then make sure to edit the dhcp scope to not include .2 in the main router.


----------



## englishmuffin (Jul 7, 2011)

It seems to be working I think. The ip addresses of the two routers are different because linksys is 192.168.1.1 and dlink is 192.168.0.1 the SSID is the same and encryption is the same. Now I have two 5ghz networks with the same name but one has a stronger signal. Did i miss anything?


----------



## englishmuffin (Jul 7, 2011)

*wireless repeater to boost signal strength for xbox live in a seperate room*

This is my second thread on this topic. It seems complicated even though i almost had it working. I have my desktop PC connected with a Linksys WRT610N in a seperate room in my appartement. In my living room I have my Xbox 360. The problem is my Xbox is picking up a weak 5Ghz signal from my Linksys router. I also have a D-Link DIR 628 lying around in the closet. How do I connect it as a repeater to give me a stronger signal in my living room. I would appreciate step by step instructions from somebody please. I almost had it working before but i ran into problems with my xbox being set up on a static ip for port forwarding. I also ended up with two networks with the same name. Somebody help please.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: wireless repeater to boost signal strength for xbox live in a seperate room*

Hi englishmuffin,

See if you can follow this guide.

You don't have to create another thread, I'll go ahead and merge this to the other one.


----------



## englishmuffin (Jul 7, 2011)

I got it working with an ethernet connection. I have 3 questions relating to the second router which is the D Link DIR 628.
1. Should UPnP be enabled or disabled?
2. Should multicast streams be enabled or disabled.
3. In the firewall settings on the D Link router should SPI be enabled or disabled?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Really great news!


> I got it working with an ethernet connection.


I wouldn't bother touching those settings if you are not having any connectivity issue, just leave them as is. :grin:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

for example if your router is at 192.168.1.1 I would suggest assigning 192.168.1.2

you didn't follow my example if you ended up with...

two routers are different because linksys is 192.168.1.1 and dlink is 192.168.0.1 

My example was of two different ips in the same subnet
Your example is the difference between two subnets.

Understand the difference?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you pm-ed me:

"I changed the ip address from 192.168.0.1 to 196.168.1.2"

Is that what I said to do???? No. I said "for example if your router..."

englishmuffin please try to understand ip addressing. I pretty well lay it out in my last post.

x.x.1.y and x.x.0.y is an example of two different subnets
x.x.x.y and x.x.x.z is an example of two different ip addresses IN THE SAME SUBNET

"You would assign a ip in the same subnet you are using."

So I ask you, if you are using 192.168.y.x for your subnet, what would you change. the x or the y?


To fix your present issue with the router at 196.168.1.2 give yourself a static ip at 192.168.1.10. Now you will be able to access the router to change the ip from 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.0.2. Then change your static ip assignment on your pc back to dhcp. All will be good.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It appeared he didn't follow my advice too. I thought that everything was working. :4-dontkno


> To fix your present issue with the router at 196.168.1.2 give yourself a static ip at 192.168.1.10. Now you will be able to access the router to change the ip from 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.0.2. Then change your static ip assignment on your pc back to dhcp. All will be good.


----------



## englishmuffin (Jul 7, 2011)

Well now ok then. I posted in the D Link forums and they said that the DIR 628 does not support wireless bridging. Im kind of tired of this and and am almost ready to put this topic to sleep.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

None of our discussion dealt with wireless bridging.

It is hard to support you if you don't stay focused and on task.

Did you get back into the router you mis-ip-ed and corrected its ip address?


----------



## englishmuffin (Jul 7, 2011)

My apologies I guess I forgot to specify exactly what I wanted with respect to wireless brige and ethernet bridge. I did not go back and correct the ip address problem. Once D Link forums told me this router is not compatible with wireless bridging I put it back in the box and in the closet. My signal is not horrible but it is acceptable for now. I will have to purchase something compatible for wireless bridging. However there might be another solution. Disable the 5GHz network on my WRT610N and keep it in the my office as the 2.4GHz network will give me range all over my apartment for my ipod and my android, and set up the D Link router on the 5GHz band and leave it in my living room for my laptop and XBOX 360. This would mean I would have two different networks but it might be a solution. It might be better just to buy a wireless bridge when I find one to avoid further headaches. Linksys has one but I have only seen it available for purchase online.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

might see if the dlink you have is compatable wth dd-wrt which can support wireless bridging.


----------



## englishmuffin (Jul 7, 2011)

I haven't used my dlink router in two years because it is not simultaneous dual band. Because of all the devices i connect wireless i need to broadcast both wireless signals. I am using my linksys WRT610N so I would need something that is or can be used as a wireless repeater/bridge preferably made by linksys. For dlink I believe the DAP line is compatible. Linksys WET610N Pre-802.11n Wireless Bridge - Wireless Access Points - Product Reviews and Prices - Shopping.com


----------



## englishmuffin (Jul 7, 2011)

There is a link for a product I am looking into.


----------

